# Singers and musicians



## weddingaug2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Expats,

I hope you all don't mind me messaging on your forum. 

My fiancé and I are marrying next year in Paphos. We have been recommended some musicians for our ceremony, but for a couple of reasons I'm not happy with them. I stumbled upon this website tonight and thought it would be useful to leave a message on here to be able to provide some opportunities for income for a relevant number of of expats.

If there are any singers or musicians who have video or audio recording who would be available in August to sing in a church (and possibly at a venue for the evening) please leave a link on here or message me with the link.

I look forward to listening.

With regards,
Jenny


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Jenny, when you have a certain number of posts you can send receive a private message. 

When you have them if you can PM me I will get back to you.

Geri.


----------



## weddingaug2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Geri,

Any idea how many posts I have to make before we can pm? Or I could give you my email?

Jenny


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

weddingaug2014 said:


> Hi Geri,
> 
> Any idea how many posts I have to make before we can pm? Or I could give you my email?
> 
> Jenny


I think it's five....

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

That was the figure I had in mind.


----------



## rac1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Jenny

Welcome to the forum and good luck with all the arrangements for your wedding! Sorry I cant be of any help to your question, but thought a reply from you to this post will bring you a step closer to receiving pm's!

Racheal


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes. Just bump them up!!


----------



## weddingaug2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. So nice of you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine pass methe details and I will pass them on as I can send pm's to new members. We can't have lots of silly short posts just to get post numbers up.
Actually I think that the number of posts required is now 10.

Veronica


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

A daft rule inviting silly, short posts ?

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry . I wasn't aware.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Not a daft rule. It is to stop new people coming on and bombarding members with pms. With the original 5 post rule we still had a lot of trouble with people reporting unwanted private messages so I think the number was increased to 10 posts.
Believe me if you lived in Egypt you would certainly not think it was a daft rule


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Not a daft rule. It is to stop new people coming on and bombarding members with pms. With the original 5 post rule we still had a lot of trouble with people reporting unwanted private messages so I think the number was increased to 10 posts.
> Believe me if you lived in Egypt you would certainly not think it was a daft rule


If I lived in Egypt it would be the last thing I was worried about!

I've never had any unwanted PM's so now I'm feeling rather left out.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> If I lived in Egypt it would be the last thing I was worried about!
> 
> I've never had any unwanted PM's so now I'm feeling rather left out.
> 
> Pete


Just go onto the Egypt forum and pretend to be a single woman You'll be bombarded with dirty old Egyptian men wanting to befriend you


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Just go onto the Egypt forum and pretend to be a single woman You'll be bombarded with dirty old Egyptian men wanting to befriend you


Ooooooh! Thank you.......!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Ooooooh! Thank you.......!!!!!!!!!


I don't know what your plans are for these guys, but be careful you don't end up a Mummy.



Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Ooooooh! Thank you.......!!!!!!!!!


ound: Nice one:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Now that WOULD be the immaculate conception !!


----------

